# Dante Protection Video



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

I haven't posted video of Dante's protection work in quite some time. I'm hoping to get his SchH 3 this fall. He's been ready for quite some time, but due to my knee surgery (last year) and my recent surgery in June this goal has been delayed. Just wanted to share some of our work.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Nice to see you back with the videos! 

Though I'm missing the link............


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Cool to watch. I am nowhere near that, but I am curious about the jumping and hitting without the bite? and... what did you say to him to get him from the sit and watch to the pushing, jumping, barking... without the bite?


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Reviere...for the bark and hold.

He looks good!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

A great team you are! That first revier was a bit close helpers face+Dante's teeth!!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Just a little "How do you do" from Dante to the helper


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Jason L said:


> Just a little "How do you do" from Dante to the helper


Exactly... like a "kiss"... LOL


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Please excuse myignorance but what is the purpose of what looks like two long leather leads? I can see one but it looks like you have two?


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

codmaster said:


> Please excuse myignorance but what is the purpose of what looks like two long leather leads? I can see one but it looks like you have two?


The dog is back-tied with one and the assistant is working the second with the pinch to drive (bring-up) his aggression level, and offer correction at the appropriate time.

Lynn....Nice video, thanks for posting, I enjoyed it! Jealous, but I enjoyed it.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

W.Oliver said:


> The dog is back-tied with one and the assistant is working the second with the pinch to drive (bring-up) his aggression level, and offer correction at the appropriate time.
> 
> Lynn....Nice video, thanks for posting, I enjoyed it! Jealous, but I enjoyed it.


 
Thanks!


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Lynn,
Dante is looking good. Next time you see that helper tell him that the reattack was terrible. You might also want to tell him that he looks a bit slow, a bit fat and maybe he smokes too much.


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

> A great team you are! That first revier was a bit close helpers face+Dante's teeth!!


Note that soon after the helper exclaims "Check that Mother F....r"


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Art, I'll tell the helper that. Next week that field will be marked.. we'll see how many dogs he can out run.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Lynn~ You and Dante look good and have no doubt a SchH 3 is in the near future!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Awesome job Lynn!!! Art you are an excellent helper!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Zahnburg said:


> You might also want to tell him that he looks a bit slow, a bit fat and maybe he smokes too much.


If I hadn't seen the video I could have sworn that was a reference to me! I think I like you Art.


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

Cheers to Lynn. You are a tough and resilient female. As for the smokers.....:nono:

It sounds like you guys are training in a jungle. I get itchy just listening to all those bugs. That noise they make would have me looking around for a rattler.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks Everyone..

Anne, I've never noticed all those "bug sounds".. now I'm going to be paying attention to that next weekend...LOL.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

They are called cicadias....lovely creatures, but noisey! Just a sound of summer to me.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Wayne, you are a wealth of information.... that's for sure!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you and the I litter.


----------

